

Change.org petition for common sense travel procedures from ebola outbreaks - rsync
https://www.change.org/p/barack-obama-and-u-s-senate-and-u-s-house-of-representatives-institute-quarantine-procedures-for-travel-out-of-countries-with-ebola-outbreaks

======
rsync
Before creating this, I did search change.org and notice a fair number of
ebola-related petitions.

I deliberately created a petition that was not US-centric and did not assume
an "us vs. them" tension between the three west african countries involved and
"the rest of the first world".

Note that the petition calls for the US itself to be held to these
restrictions if it passes the "outbreak test" that is described in the
petition and that it calls for a framework that would be protective of all
possible destinations (not just the US) of infected travelers.

Further, I understand that a 21 day monitored quarantine for all travelers is
logistically difficult, to say the least, which is why there is an alternate
blood test route (the logistics of which I am completely in the dark about).

Remember - more cases in the US or Europe is not the nightmare scenario. The
nightmare scenario is an infected traveler from West Africa returning home to
Mumbai or Delhi. The conditions laid out in this petition reflect that and, I
hope, address that risk.

